# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Girl who survived Obama drone attack is younger than his daughter

## enhanced_deficit

Family of grandmother who was killed by Obama drone attack including the two children injured in that attack is in Washington this week.



*Left:   Nabila Rehman (survivor of Obama drone attack who lost her grandma in same attack), Right: Sasha and Malia  with father*



 *Drone strikes: tears in Congress as Pakistani family tells of mother's death*
*
   Translator  brought to tears by family's plea as Congress hears from civilian  victims of alleged US drone strike for the first time*

     Karen McVeigh in New York    
             theguardian.com,                             Tuesday 29 October 2013 15.24 EDT Jump to comments (242) 

         Nabila Rehman, 9, holds up a picture she  drew depicting the US drone strike on her Pakistan village which killed  her grandmother. Photograph: Jason Reed/Reuters                                      

                             The family of a 67-year-old midwife from a remote village in North  Waziristan told lawmakers on Tuesday about her death and the "CIA drone"  they say was responsible. Their harrowing accounts marked the first  time Congress had ever heard from civilian victims of an alleged US  drone strike.

Rafiq ur Rehman, a Pakistani primary school teacher who appeared on Capitol Hill with his children,  Zubair, 13, and Nabila, 9, described his mother, Momina Bibi, as the  "string that held our family together". His two children, who were  gathering okra with their grandmother the day she was killed, on 24  October 2012, were injured in the attack.
 "Nobody has ever told me why my mother was targeted that day," Rehman  said, through a translator. "Some media outlets reported that the  attack was on a car, but there is no road alongside my mothers house.  Others reported that the attack was on a house. But the missiles hit a  nearby field, not a house. All of them reported that three, four, five  militants were killed."
Instead, he said, only one person was killed that day: "Not a militant but my mother."

 "In urdu we have a saying: aik lari main pro kay rakhna. Literally  translated, it means the string that holds the pearls together. That is  what my mother was. She was the string that held our family together.  Since her death, the string has been broken and life has not been the  same. We feel alone and we feel lost."
 An Amnesty International report,  published last week, lists Bibi among 900 civilians they say have been  killed by drone strikes, a far higher number than previously reported.  The Amnesty report said the US may have committed war crimes and should  stand trial for its actions.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...imony-congress



Obama family is known to invite childrens groups to White House for various political agendas/photo ops usually. If he has any moral decency, he needs to invite this family of drone victims to the White House while they are in Washington and have these children meet his daughters. Obama had claimed that his daughters convinced him to change his mind on gay marriage, maybe Sasha and Malia will convince him to end drone killing of grandmas/children and civilians after meeting Nabila and her brother.
Reportedly Obama spent tax payers money on food tasters for protection of his daughters during their vacations,  he then  must know how fathers feel about safeguarding their children and should meet father of these children face to face even if his handlers/puppet masters advise him otherwise.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWKG6ZmgAX4





http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...-15droneC1.png

*"Every Time I Think About Those Kids It Gets Me Mad"
*






*Related News

*Poll:Should Obama donate book deals/$400K Wall Street speeches money to injured vets/drone victims?

Controversial Opinion: Drone Killings a Sexual Thrill for Obama

Pastor Wright: Obama a puppet of bankers

*Freedom Spreading Abroad:

**Obama's War Crimes: The U.S. Drone War*


SWC Drone King's Victims Diaries I

SWC Drone King's Victims Diaries II

SWC Drone King will not publicly apologise for Afghan civilians deaths

U.S. commander apologizes for drone strike that killed Afghan child

More than three out of four Afghans live in fear of the  U.S. troops 

The Kill Team

*Reporter Asks White House if US Airstrike that killed 11 children is Terrorism*

While You Were Debating Obamas Selfie, U.S. Drones Killed 13+ Yemen Wedding Guests



Most Americans see Obama as Dishonest, Untrustworthy

*Obama called "war criminal" & "hypocrite of the century" in Irish Parliament*



*Freedom Costs at Home:*

*The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan Occured on Obama's Watch*
*
Iraq/Afghanistan wars disabled 624,000 US troops , Divorces  up 42%, Foreclosures up 217%* 

 *22 veterans commit suicide everyday*

Why did Capitol cops cut down 'innocent' woman?


Daughter of unarmed black mother Miriam Carey who survived DC shooting  by cops after her car ,in which  mother & daughter were riding together, had  come to dead end stop is younger than Nabila.







Mentor News

*Pastor Wright: Obama a puppet of bankers
*
*Barack Obama, Wall Street Co-Conspirator?*
http://billmoyers.com/2013/01/31/bar...o-conspirator/

*The Untouchables: How the Obama administration protected Wall Street from prosecutions*
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/jan/23/untouchables-wall-street-prosecutions-obama








*Rev.  Jeremiah Wright: Barack Obama was selected before he was elected
*
Rev.  Jeremiah Wright: "Barack Obama was selected before he was elected.    Wall  Street selected him. GM, Ford and Chrysler selected him. When   you  are  selected by them, you are beholden to them." 

Referencing the Book of Exodus, he warned churchgoers to "Please     remember that Pharaoh was black, so not all of your oppressors are     white." A chorus of "amen" and a phalanx of arms rose simultaneously     into the air in agreement with Mr. Wright.

baltimoresun.com

*Majority of Americans now believe  Obama is "dishonest and untrustworthy"*

----------


## Athan

Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?

----------


## brushfire

> Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?


Well, it obviously works against their agenda.  They take hostages (its for the children) when it benefits their political agenda.

The same questions can be asked about the government run Fast and Furious scandal...

----------


## TruckinMike

> Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?


 Bump Yep!

----------


## seapilot

Obama apologists using their sick twisted logic will say that Bush killed a lot more. Using drones makes it impersonal and even more unaccountable.

----------


## brushfire

> Obama apologists using their sick twisted logic will say that Bush killed a lot more. Using drones makes it impersonal and even more unaccountable.


Obama apologists are simply fully of sh!t... that's probably not news to them, either.

http://drones.pitchinteractive.com/

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## bill1971

When I post this on a liberal board, they dismiss it because its Obama.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> When I post this on a liberal board, they dismiss it because its Obama.


Neocon/moderate neocon libs have no morals or integrity.

----------


## amy31416

I'm just glad they got her terrorist grandma before she could wreak more havoc.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> When I post this on a liberal board, they dismiss it because its Obama.


Pictures are worth a thousand words.

----------


## Carson

*
Obamikado - I've Got a Little List - Subtitled*

----------


## PRB

I'm sure there's a few who didn't survive and are much younger than his daughters.

----------


## Scrapmo

> *#2) The terrorists are hiding behind the innocent. They are human shields! Not our fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (When grandma got blown up, they don't even have a building or road nearby. She got blown up in a field picking Okra. WTF shield is that???) )


Terrorists Okra now using grandma shields.

But even if the apologist are right and they are using innocent/human shield, how does that justify us mowing down, what are essentially, hostages.

----------


## Scrapmo

> And then Bryant waded in:
> _>Im ashamed to have called any of you $#@!s brothers in arms.
> >Combat is combat. Killing is killing. This isnt a video game. How many of you have killed a group of people, watched as their bodies are picked up, watched the funeral, then killed them too?_


If Bryant didnt want PTSD, he could have maybe...I dont know... not bombed a funeral procession?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Terrorists Okra now using grandma shields.
> 
> But even if the apologist are right and they are using innocent/human shield, how does that justify us mowing down, what are essentially, hostages.


You should not ask such dangerous questions.

----------


## shane77m

> Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?


rubbing one out to pictures of Obama???

----------


## Mani

> If Bryant didnt want PTSD, he could have maybe...I dont know... not bombed a funeral procession?


+rep.


Pointing out the fact that a country actually commits such disgusting acts as bombing funeral processions.  And then a guy complaining about his suffering for bombing said funerals.....

Excellent point......maybe he should not commit such tRavesties in the first place!!!

Its almost like nazis sending someone to the gas chambers then complaining they are suffering from PSTD afterwards.  How $#@!ed up is that?

I blew up a bunch of people....many of them were innocent.....then i blew up their funeral.....many of them innocent as well....i was just following orders.   Now i have PSTD....boo hoo.....

How about being charged with a war crime for blowing up innocent people and then attacking their funeral?  Maybe PSTD isnt a big deal when you realize you should be in jail for slaughtering people.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Ya...Look at those terrorists.  Those kids look so evil right?  Glad we bombed their grandma. 
> 
> 
> So far the drone apologists have come up with 4 basic retorts:
> 
> *#1) It was an accident.  Collateral Damage.  Sorry.  War is Hell, we didn't do it on purpose, so we are no bad guys.  Also, WWII had tons of collateral damage folks.  Lots of innocent people died..*    (Huh?  Tons of innocent people died in WII so that makes it OK when we blow up children and old ladies?  How the $#@! does that logic make any sense??   And since we didn't MEAN to kill them...IT's OK we killed them?  WTF????  So if someone blows up your house and kills your family...as long as they didn't MEAN to kill your family it's all good right??)
> 
> *#2) The terrorists are hiding behind the innocent.  They are human shields!  Not our fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *    (When grandma got blown up, they don't even have a building or road nearby.  She got blown up in a field picking Okra.  WTF shield is that???)  
> 
> ...


As another member suggested, a picture is worth a thousand words. Show them pics of children who are victims of Glodman Sachs puppet's drone attacks.

----------


## Paulbot99

> rubbing one out to pictures of Obama???


Nah. Anti-gunners support guns in the hands of the "proper authorities".

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> rubbing one out to pictures of Obama???


Had to check the urban dictionary on that.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

This is not surprising:

*Lack of US cooperation' halts Afghan probe into civilian killings*Reuters-Nov 11, 2013
KABUL (Reuters) - Afghanistan's intelligence service has abandoned its investigation into the murder of a group of civilians after being refused ...

----------


## GregSarnowski

> This is not surprising:
> 
> *Lack of US cooperation' halts Afghan probe into civilian killings*Reuters-Nov 11, 2013
> KABUL (Reuters) - Afghanistan's intelligence service has abandoned its investigation into the murder of a group of civilians after being refused ...





> The men were killed in Wardak's Nerkh district, where a small unit of elite U.S. Army special forces - known as an Operational Detachment-Alpha, or A Team - were based. U.S. Army special forces are also known as Green Berets.


I pity the fool that messes with the A Team.

The Afghan government has no legal recourse. No wonder they hate us. 




> Bodies of 10 of the men were found by residents in shallow graves within several hundred meters of the U.S. soldiers' base.


"10 of the men"? How many more are missing? I assume they weren't enemy combatants otherwise the military would say, probably just guys rounded up and killed because they thought they might pose a problem at some point.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I pity the fool that messes with the A Team.
> 
> The Afghan government has no legal recourse. No wonder they hate us. 
> 
> 
> 
> "10 of the men"? How many more are missing? I assume they weren't enemy combatants otherwise the military would say, probably just guys rounded up and killed because they thought they might pose a problem at some point.


At least it was not "kill team", just regular A-team.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

* 
MICHELLE  O FOR THE RESCUE* 

  



Drudge Headline now.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Looks like local publics in other countries do not understand drone king's game plan and creating unnecessary fuss by blocking freedom trucks:




> *Pakistani drone protesters block NATO supply route*
> 
>                                                                       By RIAZ KHAN, Associated Press  |                                   November 23, 2013
> 
> PESHAWAR,  Pakistan (AP) — Thousands of people protesting U.S. drone strikes  blocked a road in northwest Pakistan on Saturday used to truck NATO  troop supplies and equipment in and out of Afghanistan, the latest sign  of rising tension caused by the attacks.The  protest, led by Pakistani politician and cricket star Imran Khan, had  more symbolic value than practical impact as there is normally little  NATO supply traffic on the road on Saturdays. The blocked route in  Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province leads to one of two border crossings used to  send supplies overland from Pakistan to neighboring Afghanistan.
> Khan,  whose Tehreek-e-Insaf party runs the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government,  called on federal officials to take a firmer stance to force the U.S. to  end drone attacks and block NATO supplies across the country.
> "We will put pressure on America, and our protest will continue if drone attacks are not stopped," Khan told the protesters.
> The  demonstrators dispersed after Khan's speech, but his party put out a  statement saying they will begin stopping trucks from carrying NATO  supplies through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa indefinitely beginning Sunday night.  That could spark a clash with the federal government.


http://www.chron.com/news/world/arti...te-5005447.php

----------


## Christian Liberty

> The Afghan government has no legal recourse. No wonder they hate us.


Because we're free, obviously

The pathetic neocon drones (And I mean the people here, not the machines) really need to go get educated.

----------


## Ender

> #3) *They are not innocent.  They are working with the Taliban and Al Qeaida..They knew the consequences of hanging around terrorists.* (can't respond to someone who feels our gov't only kills terrorists, it's impossible they kill innocent people.  Hey, they are brown they must have been terrorist our govt can't do wrong....).
> 
> *#4) Why should we apologize.  What about the thousands of people dead by Islamic radical terrorists!  They started it!  Why not focus on all the people they killed, why are people pointing the finger at us!  They started it man!!!!*  (I have no idea how to respond to this kind of attitude. So if bad guys blow up innocent people, it's OK when we do it...coz....they started it?)


I especially like these 2:

#3) We formed the Al Qaeda as CIA operatives and the evil Taliban are protecting their own territory.

#4) WE started it- not the "terrorists"- and suicide bombers are only prominent when the fighters have no money. When they get bucks then they use drones which are much more acceptable.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I especially like these 2:
> 
> #3) We formed the Al Qaeda as CIA operatives and the evil Taliban are protecting their own territory.
> 
> #4) WE started it- not the "terrorists"- and suicide bombers are only prominent when the fighters have no money. When they get bucks then they use drones which are much more acceptable.



Did you just imply that Goldman Sachs funded drone king is a terrorist/suspected terrorist?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Family of grandmother who was killed by Obama drone attack including the two children injured in that attack is in Washington this week.
> 
> 
> 
> *Left:   Nabila Rehman (survivor of Obama drone attack who lost her grandma in same attack), Right: Sasha and Malia  with father*
> 
> 
> 
>  *Drone strikes: tears in Congress as Pakistani family tells of mother's death*
> ...









Did Hillary meet this daughter in above news when she came to US.. or like   SWC droneking she also kept her distance?



*Hillary Clinton to leaders: Help all daughters*




 






                                                  By KATIE GLUECK | 5/14/14 7:25 PM EDT                   Updated: 5/14/14 7:29 PM EDT                      
                                                                  Hillary Clinton returned Wednesday to one of her favorite  subjects, calling for a broader conversation about empowering women and  girls, and urging world leaders to think not just of their own daughters  but also of their “countries’ daughters.”



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2014/05/hillary-clinton-daughters-106693.html

----------


## amy31416

Didn't she already appear in front of congress once, and only one or two bothered to attend?

----------


## rpfocus

Ah yes, here we go again with Obama, the evil liberal drone king. As if Dubya the evil Republican missile king was any different. Do we really need pics of kids that died in bombings during Dubya's regime?

Once again, *RON* Paul is the only one who has it right: MIND OUR OWN BUSINESS! Keep troops here! See ya at the ballot box where I'll be WRITING IN RON AGAIN for 2016. 

I now return you to your normally scheduled partisan silliness.

----------


## PRB

Survived, what about all those who didn't survive? I bet many were toddlers and babies if not in wombs.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Ah yes, here we go again with Obama, the evil liberal drone king. As if Dubya the evil Republican missile king was any different. Do we really need pics of kids that died in bombings during Dubya's regime?
> 
> Once again, *RON* Paul is the only one who has it right: MIND OUR OWN BUSINESS! Keep troops here! See ya at the ballot box where I'll be WRITING IN RON AGAIN for 2016. 
> 
> I now return you to your normally scheduled partisan silliness.


Not sure if you are implying that SWC Obama's conduct should not be shined light on just cuz he followed SWC Bush.

Hope you are not implying a pro-Bush/anti-Obama bias in depicting alleged war crimes under current plant of moderate neocons. 


There maybe some partisan or racial prejudice against Obamas in some corners as news headlines today indicate but that is not the case when anyone is talking about alleged war crimes or killings of children in US funded foreign ops.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?


Disarming the world, one drone strike at a time.

----------


## muh_roads

> Where are the the anti-gunners? And where are their protests?


No time to protest.  American Idol is on tonight.  I'll protest later, but only if I can selfie tweet about it so my friends think I am "making a difference".

----------


## Spikender

> Not sure if you are implying that SWC Obama's conduct should not be shined light on just cuz he followed SWC Bush.
> 
> Hope you are not implying a pro-Bush/anti-Obama bias in depicting alleged war crimes under current plant of moderate neocons. 
> 
> There maybe some partisan or racial prejudice against Obamas in some corners as news headlines today indicate but that is not the case when anyone is talking about alleged war crimes or killings of children in US funded foreign ops.


I'm not sure what rpfocus's point was. Is there something wrong with shining the light on war criminals like Obama and Bush? And even if we were just talking about Obama, does rpfocus really believe this is a website where he'd see Pro-Bush/Anti-Obama bias?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

That can be better answered by rpfocus but unlikely to find such bias here with vast majority being of libertarian/anti-war mindset. 
Both politicos seem to be  SWCs even if only one of them was awarded Nobel Peace Prize by puppet masters.


*Obama's Afghan Legacy: More Civilian Deaths - Huffington Post* 
by Dan Froomkin 
Mar 10, 2011 - Obama Afghan Civilians *...* one negative result is indisputable: the war has grown deadlier for Afghan civilians. *.....* *Obama is bush on steroids.*


*Obama More Deadly for Afghan Civilians than Bush* 
Feb 2, 2009 - RAWA  News: Much official ado has been made in Washington   D.C. and in the  U.S. corporate press about how the new Administration   will be *...*

----------


## Spikender

If the kindest words we can muster for Bush is "You managed not to kill as many innocent civilians with airstrikes as your successor", then that hardly is a Pro-Bush statement. That's all I'm saying, if that was what rpfocus was getting hung up on.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *The Mass Torture of Obama's Drone Strikes*
> 
>                                                                        05/04/2015 12:07 pm EDT       
> 
> 
>                                                   Leon Trotsky once said: "you may not be interested in war,  but war is interested in you." Unfortunately, that is true for the two  innocent hostages -- one American, one Italian -- that were killed  accidentally in a January 2015 CIA drone strike near the  Pakistan-Afghanistan border.
> 
> Warren Weinstein, a 73-year-old  American aid worker, and Giovanni Lo Porto, a 37-year-old Italian  citizen both died in a strike that targeted a compound linked to  Al-Qaeda. Ahmed Farouq, an Al-Qaeda leader and a U.S. citizen, was also  killed in the same strike.
> In a brief press conference last Thursday morning, President Barack Obama took "full responsibility" and apologized for the death of the two hostages.
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ayobam...b_7157364.html


*TV ads urge Syracuse drone pilots to refuse flying over Afghanistan (video)*
May 27, 2015 at 11:50 AM
                                                                                                                                                                                                                        SYRACUSE, N.Y. -- A coalition of peace groups began airing TV ads in  Syracuse this week urging pilots from the 174th Attack Wing at Hancock  Field in Mattydale to stop flying their remotely-piloted drones over  Afghanistan.




http://www.syracuse.com/politics/ind...ghanistan.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

July 21, 2016 7:10 PM 
*Pastor leads GOP convention in chant, 'All lives matter!'* 

     Chants of "All Lives Matter!" filled the arena at the Republican   National Convention Thursday — a not-so-subtle jab at the Black Lives   Matter movement that calls attention to police violence against   African-Americans.


Pastor Mark Burns speaks during the final day of the Republican National  Convention in Cleveland, Thursday, July 21, 2016.  J. Scott Applewhite  AP Photo 

 By STEPHEN OHLEMACHER Associated Press 

    CLEVELAND    Chants of "All Lives Matter!" filled the arena at the  Republican  National Convention Thursday — a not-so-subtle jab at the  Black Lives  Matter movement that calls attention to police violence  against  African-Americans.
Leading the chant was a pastor from South Carolina — Mark Burns, who is black. He said Donald Trump won't "pander" to one race.
"I  want to declare to the whole world and to the Republican Party that   under a Donald Trump administration, all lives matter," Burns said.   "That means black lives, white lives, Hispanic lives, Asian lives,   Christian lives, Muslim lives. Shout with me! All lives matter!"

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/po...e91189667.html

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> EM..  that is an understatement.


bump

----------


## enhanced_deficit



----------

